# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wat moet ik doen?

## Miesjee_1990

ik heb woensdag een feest gehad, heb heel veel door elkaar lopen drinken waardoor ik woensdag ochtend gekotst heb.
door kotsen gaat de werken van de pil achteruit en savonds heb ik sex gehad met mijn vriend.
Hij kwam in mij klaar:$
Ook was de pil van donderdagochtend de laatste voor mijn 7e daagse stopperiode.
ik heb nu vier dagen de pil niet geslikt ivm de stopperiode maar ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden:O!
kan ik nu zwanger zijn?
Ik durf geen test te halen,
WAT MOET IK DOEN?

----------


## Déylanna

Lieve miesjee,

Je hebt woensdagochten overgegeven....welke pil heb je volgens jou dan uitgekotst???
Want je schrijft dat ook de pil van donderdagochtend de laatste voor jou 7 daagse stopperiode was. Maar je hebt de pil van donderdag toch niet op woensdag genomen???

gr
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

ik denk eerder dat ze bedoeld dat ze donderdagochtend gekotst heeft :Wink: 
omdat ze zei dat ze woensdag dat feest heeft en daar veel door elkaar gedronken heeft... dus dan ga je van die drank kotsen, en dat zou een beetje raar zijn als dat de ochtend voor het feest was.. haha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nikky278

Maar als je donderdag je pil hebt uitgespuugd (vind ik persoonlijk wat minder goor klinken), zou het wel erg snel zijn als je meteen niet meer ongesteld wordt doordat je zwanger zou zijn. Ook al zou je vriend meteen in de roos hebben geschoten, geloof ik niet dat je menstruatie de dag daarop meteen stokt... Het kan ook zijn dat je menstruatie uitblijft omdat je te druk maakt. Stress kan namelijk ook uitwerking hebben op je menstruatie.
Dus als ik jou was zou ik het nog even afwachten. Blijf je je zorgen maken, kun je het beste toch even een test kopen. Dat is eng, dat weet ik, maar fiets anders een keer wat verder weg naar een winkel in een buurt waar niemand je kent. 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het helemaal met Nikky278 eens!!

Xx

----------

